# Photoshop elements 14 - shake removing tool



## dexstrose (Sep 25, 2015)

I've been waiting for something like this to come out. I wonder if the photoshop cc has it. I only use cs6. 

"Adobe's shake removing tool introduces auto shake reduction. It's able to analyze a photo and fix it to remove blur caused by camera movement, with tools for fine tuning the final look of the image."


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes it does. Look in the filter menu and it's under the unsharp item, I think.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 25, 2015)

Ye I have tried it out on CC and it makes the image look like it has extreme clarity, not really a great looking image but great in a pinch i suppose.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes, I work at a photo lab and our lab manager has a Photoshop CC subscription. I have taken a couple customer orders with camera shake and he applied the shake correction and it works pretty well. It is not perfect, but it is better than anything previously available.


----------



## rcarca (Oct 16, 2015)

And there was me deleting all my photographs with camera shake... :-(


----------

